# Closed



## Sassy (May 5, 2020)

I really just want a bunch of NMT but I don't have the miles for them, what I do have though is bells!
I'm willing to pay more but here are my exchange rates, so even if you can't sell me a stack of five you can tally up what you can sell me

1 NMT = 20k Bells
5 NMT = 100k Bells
10 NMT = 200k Bells
ect.

So if you can only sell me, say 2 NMT then you'd get 40k bells

Also if it's not too much trouble, I would really prefer to visit your island and do the exchange so if you're interested please DM me the amount of NMTs you're wanting to sell me and a DoDo Code and I'll come over!

EDIT: Welp!! Apparently the price is super inflated, but I guess that comes with the demand. if i can make some more money I'll reopen this or something. IDK... that or I'll close it and make a new post. IDK

~IGN- Sassy from SpinersEnd Island


----------



## AppleCat (May 5, 2020)

The exchange rate online tends to be one NMT for 200k, sometimes 150k


----------



## Sassy (May 5, 2020)

AppleCat said:


> The exchange rate online tends to be one NMT for 200k, sometimes 150k


Oh shoot, really?? I was just going off the price of what a bell voucher costed and rounded up for the price it was for buying a NMT in general... i didn't realize.
thanks for letting me know


----------

